

Web Startup Summer Camp for Students & New Entrepreneurs  - madmotive
http://summercamp.carsonified.com/

======
theforay
I dont mean to be harsh, but apart from the Future of...events, what startups
of Carsonified's have been a real success?

~~~
pclark
is selling a startup for "low six figures" not impressive?

------
fatdog789
I think his point was "other than the one success [which might have been a
lucky fluke]", what success have these guys actually done?

